# New Honda HSS928-TC didn't start on the first pull after a month of use.



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I bought a HSS 928TC like 2 months ago and used it about 3 times for total time of less than 5 hours. I still haven't done my first oil change.

Today this morning I had to do a couple of things in the shed and decided to start my snowblower because it hadn't run for a whole month. Put the key in it, set full throttle and the choke on and pull. It didn't start on the first pull but only on the second.

*Is this normal after a month?*

The gasoline is Shell V-Power with 0% ethanol and I have a stabilizer mix to it.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wouldn't worry


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*honda*

2nd pull no problem. 
that will buff right out. 
nice blower too.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

When you shut down the last time, did you run the carb dry? 

Either way, 2nd pull start is not something I would be too concerned about.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Freezn said:


> When you shut down the last time, did you run the carb dry?
> 
> Either way, 2nd pull start is not something I would be too concerned about.


Do I have to run the carb dry even with the quality of gas I use?

How do I run the carb dry anyway?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have never ran the carb dry in 18 years of owning a snow blower, in winter season.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Second pull for my HS928 every time so far after it has sat for a little while. After my last 2 blowers it seems like a miracle. No complaints from me! 

And it uses way, way, way, WAY less gas too. I used it yesterday; it was dark in the shed and I couldn't see the gauge, but I had used 3 times before and had not filled it yet. I went out and started blowing snow, forgot all about the gas. I finally checked it today - 3/4 full! That's mind boggling. The snow amounts haven't been very much, so it's not working hard, but my old blowers would still have gobbled a tankful or two by now.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> I wouldn't worry


 I am usually surprized if my blowers start on first pull.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

First or second every time.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

As much as that first pull thing is touted, I'm super happy when mine does, but not the least bit disappointed if it doesn't. Now, if it gets to be more than 3 pulls, then I get worried.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanksgiving weekend I got dad's '67 Ariens ready to go. Tank and carb were drained last spring. Added gas, verified fuel in carb bowl, set choke to 'on' no primer no ether. 1/2 a pull it fired right up! Take that Honda!

2 pulls your ok.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Onan twin on my '74 Suburban usually starts with barely a turn of the key too. Now my Toro Powerlite, that's a different matter. It can be an exercise machine disguised as a snow thrower at times.

When you go through the motions of starting up your Honda, turn the key, choke, turn on the gas...don't be too quick to give the rope a pull, whether you drained the gas after the last run or not. Seems to make a difference with mine if I pause after turning the gas on.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I have found also that with most outdoor equipment put the choke on full, then pull cord slowly until you feel some resistance, then let it back in, then give it your normal full pull.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a HSS 928TC like 2 months ago and used it about 3 times for total time of less than 5 hours. I still haven't done my first oil change.
> 
> ...


give it a couple slow pulls to get the gas flowing then recoil after feeling resistance.. then you do your first fast pull.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I have NEVER been able to start my Hondas with less than 3 or 4 pulls. Keep in mind that they are stored in an unheated shed. Clean carb, fresh plug and stabilized gas and it still takes a few pulls because the oil is thicker (yes, I use whatever the recommended oil is). I think everyone who says '1 pull and it was 20 below!' is stretching the truth a bit.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Eh, two pulls after it sitting with the gas turned off is normal. Especially, if you turn the gas on and immediately start pulling. The fuel bowl is probably still trying to fill itself. Best bet, turn the fuel on, let it set a couple minutes, then try to start. 

There is a chance that the fuel left in there evaporated over time.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont worry about it, my gx200 clone sometimes takes 2 pulls after sitting a while but normally starts iin just one, it helps to pull it over to tdc first and then give it a fast pull


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

43128 said:


> it helps to pull it over to tdc first and then give it a fast pull


How do you know it is in tdc?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

He's saying pull s l o w l y until you feel strong resistance. Let the rope back down then a quick pull all the way.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you guys.

Yesterday I had to use it and did a slow pull until friction, then I pulled normally and it started like a champ.

I noticed that I always bend my back though to reach the controls and especially the chute control.


----------

